# Mesa, AZ - ID: E284/A3353284- 8hr old Female



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Eight _year _old female (sorry for typo) at MCACC East in Mesa, Arizona.

Has an upper respiratory infection and needs help! This is a kill shelter.


----------

